# App Not Working With New Update



## Mane Event (Apr 8, 2015)

I've tried both from an Android and iPhone 6 and the app is still not allowing me to log in.

Have all updates been completed on the App? Will we need to remove and download it again?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NIKKE121 (Apr 8, 2015)

The app is no longer in use.

You need to use your browser on your mobile phone to log in.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty (Apr 8, 2015)

I deleted the app. Niko said that the app doesn't work with the new design. You just access it from your web browser and surprisingly, doing that way isn't actually bad.


----------



## Mane Event (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks, Ladies!!!!


----------



## winona (Apr 8, 2015)

Will the app ever be available?  I don't use my browser much at all.  And assessing it via phone is a task


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 9, 2015)

@winona just create a shortcut on your phones home screen.


----------



## PuddingPop (Apr 9, 2015)

NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL.  I want the app.  As horrible as it was at times.


----------



## Leesh (Apr 9, 2015)

PuddingPop said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOL.  I want the app.  As horrible as it was at times.



Actually, once you start using it , it isn't bad. I felt the same way, now Im good. With this mobile version, you get to see moving GIFS and avatars if you turn your screen the long way, and real pictures, not thumbnails. It's pretty cool.


----------



## winona (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh well I guess this will curtail my spending:/


----------



## Embyra (Apr 9, 2015)

Sigh I had a feeling the app was gone ...


----------



## winona (Apr 9, 2015)

How do you stop all the windows from opening when viewing posts with multiple pics.  I literally had to shut down 7 stinking windows :/


----------



## JaneiR36 (Apr 11, 2015)

Wow.  An email or something would have been nice.  I just kept getting some non descript error about parse this parse that.  I suppose I'm okay with using the website - the app clearly had not been updated in a while...


----------



## Country gal (Apr 14, 2015)

I was wondering why the update was taking so long. Glad this post was created. I will delete the app. Thanks.


----------



## cabellera (Apr 15, 2015)

Making it a short cut on my iPhone Home screen isn't so bad. Makes the website easily accessible. I was an avid app user, but the change isn't so bad. I .....like it.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 18, 2015)

oh ive been trying to use my app for weeks....i get it now. I had to come in here to learn.
I do prefer having an app though... oh well!


----------

